# Puppy crazy in the morning....is this usual?



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

just wondered if they are all like this.....once he is out of his crate, been bathed to get all the poo off, dried etc.....he then just seems to be crazy.....he is a real handful......just at the time of day when I used to be able to look after my kids to get them ready for school.

I feel terrible that the puppy is taking up so much time and energy that my kids are not getting the attention they should have from me.....and this is with my hubby helping too as he does not work.... 

Anyway.....just like a bit of reassurance that he is not the only one like this and that we were not really unlucky to choose him .....and that I really have not made a terrible mistake ray:

Incidentally - puppy is currently asleep on the lap of my sleeping husband.....is this a really bad idea?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Its only for a short while, things change and you haven't had him long. You are experiencing 'puppy blues' I too felt the same way, you do get through it 
I wouldn't worry about puppy sleeping on your hubby, cockapoos LOVE a cuddle!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It can be really hard work and like Karen says we all go through those moments where we thing  ! I think it is something in their nature that they are so pleased to see us in the morning or when we have been out that they go loopy! Daisy is always super bouncy when I come back from the school run which is only half an hour on her own! Thisngs will calm down though...honest!


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

susanb said:


> just wondered if they are all like this.....once he is out of his crate, been bathed to get all the poo off, dried etc.....he then just seems to be crazy.....he is a real handful......just at the time of day when I used to be able to look after my kids to get them ready for school.
> 
> I feel terrible that the puppy is taking up so much time and energy that my kids are not getting the attention they should have from me.....and this is with my hubby helping too as he does not work....
> 
> ...


Freddy always goes a little crazy after his bath/shower  but your puppy can probably pick up on the fact that it is a busy time of day and is getting excited by all the activity.

Dont worry - things can only get easier!

As to the sleeping on the lap question - ahhhh! how sweet! I let Freddy sleep on anyones lap as long as he is on the floor. I'm quite a strict mum as he is not allowed on the furniture at all, but cockapoos seems to be very cuddly and Freddy often snuggles up with us.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is 9 months old and still pretty manic in the mornings although very much better than she was as a small pup. She goes absolutely mental after a shower
at anytime of the day....I just let her run it off and she eventually calms down!!
Hang in there...it DOES get better


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Its normal dont worry,Buddys not so bad now but we still have mornings where he runs around wanting you to chase him.
Do you have to bath him every morning?? i can see how that would be stressful when doing the morning run.If not the case i would come down let puppy out take outside for wee etc then inside for a fuss and play but then if needed i would pop him back in crate while your trying to get the kids ready ,just to stop yourself from getting too stressed ,sometimes i do this if my husband has gone to work early as its the only way i can get dressed etc without worrying what Buddys upto downstairs.

It might just give you that sense of carm in the morning ,and if your kids are like mine they scream and run around in the morning so making Buddy more bouncy etc.


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Now, we adopted our four year old lil boy recently and he is quite a calm independent character normally..............until he is WET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't answer for pups as I'm not experienced but Parker goes totally nuts when he comes in from a rainy walk or if he's had a shower, he's like a different dog, he dashes around like a mad thing and just wants to play for ages!!!! He then usually has a little kicking fit in his bed for a while once he's calmed down - mad dog!!!

I've wondered if it's just a dog thing when wet...., or if we had a loopy lil character, lol.

Good luck I'm sure many on here who are / have raised pups will put your mind at rest x


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

DONNA said:


> Do you have to bath him every morning?? i can see how that would be stressful when doing the morning run.


Thank you all for your wise words....... At the moment we are having to bath him every morning as he is covered in poo (see my other thread about that). I need to keep calm and carry on.....and stop expecting it to be perfect from day one.....but its not easy when there is so much to do and so little time. For example, I have not even had time to download any of my photos so you all have not even seen him yet!!! Half term next week, so perhaps time to do that, at least!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie is bananas in the morning! I think it's because as soon as she is up and been out for a wee, she gets her breakfast. I don't fuss or pet her at all until after it, which keeps her much calmer. If i so much as touch her before she goes out for her wee, I know from experience that she will wee on my slippers in excitement!

I think in general, ignoring them until they are calm is a good thing. Unfortunately, I have two small children who actively encourage the madness!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett is 3.5 months now and she is pretty crazy in the mornings. That is usually when she does things like hunting for socks and taking tissues out of the box and running with them for us to catch her - things she knows she shouldn't be doing! lol She is also completely insane after a bath!! But giving her lots of play time and exercise throughout the day has really helped with that. I was right where you are - not knowing what to do as it was my first dog, but things have gotten easier. It will pass! Good luck with everything!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady goes nuts after a bath too....like almost to warm herself up or somehting...or maybe to tell me she hates it...lol...not sure.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

May just be me but Hattie has not yet had a bath and she has been here 3 months. Have dipped dirty paws once but otherwise a rub down with a towel does the trick. I did not leave her all night to pee and poo in her crate. If I get up for a comfort break she gets one as well. May seem like a bit more work but to me pays dividends, rather pop dog out for a few minutes during night than have to clean up poo in the morning. We have only had one poo in the house and that was an hour after she got home. Hattie had her mad five minutes around 9pm but hopefully is now growing out of ths!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I wanted to send Pushca right back after 4 days. She dug up my garden. pooed on my rug, ( was my pride and joy ) piddled everywhere and followed me all the time. You have to just let him settle in and the joy he will bring you will be all worth it! I promise


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a cockapoo trait -the doodle dash as known by many !!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca is bonkers dog of a morning. Rolling around and darting on anything to chew or run with but she calms down after her walk...but how funny are poos after a bath? That running manically around is so funny. And Pushca loves burrowing into the cushions....yes I think they all have that lovely mad streak


----------

